# Arco Gas/Fuel Cleaner



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

So...I fill up at Arco due to trusting the Top Tier gas status. It's about $0.50 cheaper per gallon compared to Shell or Chevron in my area (Seattle). I've already driven 60,000 miles with Lyft and Uber using 95% Arco gas and have not seen any issues other than my car seems to respond with less gusto on Arco gas than Shell or Chevron. My gas milage is pretty much the same on both.

Someone told me that as long as I start using a fuel cleaner like Techrons Complete Fuel System Cleaner every 5000 miles or so, ( I plan on doing it every 10,000 miles right before my synthetic oil change), it will clean out any gunk that might have build up in my engine from Arco.

My web research shows that if gas has Top Tier status that it has 2x the federal required amount of additives which prevent gunk build up....if so....I am assuming Arco gas wouldnt leave gunk deposits in my engine and car.

But just to be safe, Im going to start using Techron Fuel System cleaner every oil change to clean out my engine.

Should I just do this as a precaution, or is it uncessary as Arco is on the Top Tier approved list
?
If I started to fill up at Shell or Chevron exclusively from now on, would fuel system cleaner even be necessary?

Some say "You can pay at the pump, or you can pay later", but I would think Arco cannot gain Top Tier status unless it does in fact have good additives that prevent the engine from breaking down early.

All input on this would be appreciated.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

what kind of car do you drive ? and why is it so much cheaper compared to Shell or Chevron ? that's a huge price difference


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

I drive a Toyota Camry 2014 SE. 80,000 miles. 

As for the price difference, I have no idea. The Shell by my house is like $3.19 a gallon. The Arco 2 miles away hovers between $2.60-$2.75. I drive 170-250 miles a day, 6-7 days a week doing rideshare so this savings adds up over time.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

mangoman808 said:


> I drive a Toyota Camry 2014 SE. 80,000 miles.
> 
> As for the price difference, I have no idea. The Shell by my house is like $3.19 a gallon. The Arco 2 miles away hovers between $2.60-$2.75. I drive 170-250 miles a day, 6-7 days a week doing rideshare so this savings adds up over time.


WOW that's intense . You should be fine , I'm not familiar with Arco stations but it seems that should be fine on a car like a Camry

Gas in Denver is a lot cheaper I paid $2.17 a gallon for Regular at Shell this morning and $2.59 a Gallon for Premium at Costco earlier this week . I drive full time about 800-1000 miles a week between my two cars Audi A4 Avant and a Ford Explorer Sport


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Top Tier gasoline meets the requirements suggested by engineers at several car manufacturer, including Toyota. Using additional fuel treatments is a waste of money. AAA and Consumer Reports, among others have tested and approved Top Tier gasoline. Google it. Costco used to sell Chevron Techron and suggested adding it to their gasoline. Then two or three years ago they switched to Top Tier gasoline and in their magazine explained that additional fuel treatments were not needed.
I have been running Top Tier in my cars for many years and have had no problems with it. The whole idea behind it was to get engines to run cleaner in order to prevent damage to emissions control equipment.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't believe any extra fuel cleaner is necessary if in fact you are using Top Tier fuels. Remember the list changes though. At one time Sams club (but not Murphy USA Walmart) was on the list, but they changed fuel suppliers.

http://www.toptiergas.com/licensedbrands/


----------



## mangoman808 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you all for your answers. Since ARCO is owned by BP and is Top Tier, it sounds like I have nothing to worry about as far as it destroying my engine slowly. 

I DO notice though that it seems like my car has less of a "kick" when accelerating when using Arco gas. It is said that it is watered down. However, I measure my MPG every day when dividing the gas consumed vs the miles, and it has always ranged between 24-30. Mostly 26 or 27 (with Arco), 30 when its all highway. 

I'll try switching to Chevron for a full week to see if it changes my MPG. Maybe a full week of Chevron gas will also clean away some gunk that may or may not have developed from 60k miles of Arco.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Arco? Hasn't been an Arco station around here for 30 years. Before it was called Arco, it was called Sinclair, which is long gone, as well as Texaco, Phillips 66, Union 76, Humble, Hudson and Swiftly.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

We have lots of ARCOs (they're based here) and we are starting to get Sinclairs again! With the dinosaur sign. 

ARCO was Atlantic Richfield Co.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Arco? Hasn't been an Arco station around here for 30 years. Before it was called Arco, it was called Sinclair, which is long gone, as well as Texaco, Phillips 66, Union 76, Humble, Hudson and Swiftly.


Seriously??

Ive gotten Phillips 66 and Sinclair gas on a cross country trip a couple years ago...BOTH times, MASSIVE mpg hit.

In one case, 36 >>> 6. Literally. Recovered after a couple tanks with a buncha additives.


----------

